# Yet Another reason cable is better than DirecTV...



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

A couple of months ago I paid around $169 to lease a HR21 ("paid to lease" -- this is the first advantage cable has over satellite) and have the "slim" dish installed. As of a couple of weeks ago, I lost a few channels (74 UHD, 79 HDN, 415 Once, 438 HITN and 455 CTV9) get the searching for signal message. I called DirecTV, went through all of their troubleshooting lists twice, once with the computer and a second tme with a live rep -- unplug, reset, check cables, check for obsturction, tune to test channels, etc. and after going through all successfully, was told a service call would be required -- AT THE COST OF $79.99 !!!! If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working? Anyway, Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls and you don't have to pay upfront for the right to lease. I wonder when DirecTV will finally get slapped by the feds for their shady business practices. Until they clean up their act, I recommend that people steer clear of this company.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

They can get pretty bold when they have you on the hook for 2 years, can't they?

Sorry about that. Truly a horrible example of advantage and greed. Pay to lease, problems with service, and a service call charge!

That's why I will NEVER sign up with a commitment on anything. I'll pay more upfront if I have to, but once they have a commitment contract, their motivation to resolve service issues goes away.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

20TIL6 said:


> ...but once they have a commitment contract, their motivation to resolve service issues goes away.


I agree, and unfortunately so does directv.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> That's why I will NEVER sign up with a commitment on anything.


So you're still single then? Some commitments aren't that bad.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

HiDefGator said:


> So you're still single then? Some commitments aren't that bad.



Kudos for the wit.

However, I seem to recall that even as part of the commitments between people, you still get a trial period. Dating, engagment, and all the things that are a part of that.

There is no dating period with DirecTV's DVR equipment. Yep, she shows up at your door with an expensive divorce settlement in hand.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree that some of the D* policies are bad, but it would take a lot more than no commitments to go back to cable. It's bad enough I have to deal with them for internet access.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

parzec said:


> A couple of months ago I paid around $169 to lease a HR21 ("paid to lease" -- this is the first advantage cable has over satellite) and have the "slim" dish installed. As of a couple of weeks ago, I lost a few channels (74 UHD, 79 HDN, 415 Once, 438 HITN and 455 CTV9) get the searching for signal message. I called DirecTV, went through all of their troubleshooting lists twice, once with the computer and a second tme with a live rep -- unplug, reset, check cables, check for obsturction, tune to test channels, etc. and after going through all successfully, was told a service call would be required -- AT THE COST OF $79.99 !!!! If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working? Anyway, Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls and you don't have to pay upfront for the right to lease. I wonder when DirecTV will finally get slapped by the feds for their shady business practices. Until they clean up their act, I recommend that people steer clear of this company.


Cable company here charges for service calls if they determine the problem is not outside out your house. The test from the pole to the house entry, if it is working you get charge 70.00 for them to work on the inside wiring unless you have their wire insurance plan.

BTW the "paid to lease" charge is normally called a lease aquisition charge - if you lease cars, boats, planes, house you will see that in the paper work.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

parzec said:


> A couple of months ago I paid around $169 to lease a HR21 ("paid to lease" -- this is the first advantage cable has over satellite)


So with DirecTV you pay $169 up front and no monthly fees (at most a $5 monthly programming mirror fee if this is your 2nd or greater receiver, no monthly if it's your only one).

Or pay at least $14 a month with cable.

So let's add that up...

After 12 months with cable you just paid the same amount you did to DirecTV up front. 
With cable you keep on paying that monthly though. DirecTV you pay notta.

I think I'll pay $169 up front thank you very much. 



> was told a service call would be required -- AT THE COST OF $79.99 !!!! If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working? Anyway, Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls


Lucky you. It's $40 here just to show up let alone do anything, $80 an hour to fix something. I don't pay a dime to DirecTV for service calls, I do it all myself. If you don't have the ability to do that then there is the protection plan for $5.95 a month and all your service calls are free. Same plan with cable here is $8 a month. Again, you're lucky if you don't have to pay that with your personal cable system.


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

TW doesn't charge for service calls here. Problem is that their DVR is a steaming POS. I have them out every month or two replacing my DVR's. Their techs are clueless as well. I long for the days that I had a clear southern exposure and TiVo. Now I am stuck with TW.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

parzec said:


> ...Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls...


 Good for them.

I got broadband from Cox, had to buy and self-install the modem and configure the computer (they showed up outside to hook it up but never showed at the door) all of which I was never given any directions for. I then called saying it wasn't working, and they said they would send someone out. I figured it out myself and called them back 2 hours later and cancelled the service call, and no one ever came to actually fix the problem (which I had fixed myself).

But I had another problem, which was that they charged me $50 for the service call, which was never made. Apparently they want $50 just for picking up the phone and arranging a service call, which was promptly cancelled and which they never rolled a truck on. Knowing the way they work, I'm a little surprised they didn't charge me another $50 for cancelling the service call, actually.

So I dropped their broadband, which would have grossed them about 2 grand by now had they just dropped the $50 charge. And they still send me flyers about how great their broadband is. Airholes.

So it will be a cold day in hell before they pry me away from DirecTV.


----------



## madbeachcat (Jan 31, 2002)

parzec said:


> Until they clean up their act, I recommend that people steer clear of this company.


Maybe this will be right after they slap the cell service providers. Hell, they don't even prorate their ETF. It's $200 now or $200 with 1 month left on the contract.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> So with DirecTV you pay $169 up front and no monthly fees (at most a $5 monthly programming mirror fee if this is your 2nd or greater receiver, no monthly if it's your only one).
> 
> Or pay at least $14 a month with cable.
> 
> ...


The big advantage to cable is that the box can be tested at home, so for the person who doesn't like the Direct dvr, they will have to pay up to $480 + the up front lease, so that could make the lease fee way above anyone else's. Oh yeah, those folks could also pay Direct $50.00 or more per month until their commitment runs out, and we see lots of them remarking about counting off the months.

Parzec and others are right - Direct can be very deceptive. A lot of people have said they never told them there was no trial period. Some claim they never told them about the ETF. It's your word against theirs when the 2 years are actually up.

And of course, most of the D* fan boys on this site never bother to mention the 'fine print' when they tell a Tivo lover how they will 'get used to it'.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

RS4 said:


> The big advantage to cable is that the box can be tested at home, so for the person who doesn't like the Direct dvr, they will have to pay up to $480 + the up front lease, so that could make the lease fee way above anyone else's. Oh yeah, those folks could also pay Direct $50.00 or more per month until their commitment runs out, and we see lots of them remarking about counting off the months.
> 
> Parzec and others are right - Direct can be very deceptive. A lot of people have said they never told them there was no trial period. Some claim they never told them about the ETF. It's your word against theirs when the 2 years are actually up.
> 
> And of course, most of the D* fan boys on this site never bother to mention the 'fine print' when they tell a Tivo lover how they will 'get used to it'.


Wah, wah, wah. DirecTV is evil....

Your math is just as bad as an infamous candidate for the office of President of the United States and their claims to have been the winner of the popular vote. Using your math DirecTV is more expensive. Using real math DirecTV is cheaper.

Keep tiltin' at the windmill. I'm sure by now you've cost DirecTV, uh, no lost customers.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, all those channels are on 110 or 119 sat. Seems like either your dish went out of alignment or you have a bad LNB or multiswitch or maybe your connectors are corroded. Did you check transponders on 110 & 119?

You *receiver *is leased not the dish or wiring or multiswitch which is warranteed for 90 days (unless you have the protection plan). That is why they are charging you. You could take the PP now and they will only charge you $19.99 I believe for the service visit.

Just like leasing a car, if your tires blow out they aren't covered under the lease but under a separate limited waranty or if your car is submerged in water because of a flood it isn't covered either (you would need separate insurance, ie. a "protection plan" to get your car back in service again).

Some people like to "self-insure" (ie. don't pay for insurance figuring they will try to beat the odds figuring nothing will happen, others pay the insurance fee and don't have to worry.

Those who DON'T buy the insurance cry when they have to pay, those that DO take the insurance and never need it cry because they wasted their money. 



parzec said:


> A couple of months ago I paid around $169 to lease a HR21 ("paid to lease" -- this is the first advantage cable has over satellite) and have the "slim" dish installed. As of a couple of weeks ago, I lost a few channels (74 UHD, 79 HDN, 415 Once, 438 HITN and 455 CTV9) get the searching for signal message. I called DirecTV, went through all of their troubleshooting lists twice, once with the computer and a second tme with a live rep -- unplug, reset, check cables, check for obsturction, tune to test channels, etc. and after going through all successfully, was told a service call would be required -- AT THE COST OF $79.99 !!!! If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working? Anyway, Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls and you don't have to pay upfront for the right to lease. I wonder when DirecTV will finally get slapped by the feds for their shady business practices. Until they clean up their act, I recommend that people steer clear of this company.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Wah, wah, wah. DirecTV is evil....
> 
> Your math is just as bad as an infamous candidate for the office of President of the United States and their claims to have been the winner of the popular vote. Using your math DirecTV is more expensive. Using real math DirecTV is cheaper.
> 
> Keep tiltin' at the windmill. I'm sure by now you've cost DirecTV, uh, no lost customers.


Or claims of WMD in Iraq -- but hey, let's leave politics out of this one, unless you want to lose the argument


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> Well, all those channels are on 110 or 119 sat. Seems like either your dish went out of alignment or you have a bad LNB or multiswitch or maybe your connectors are corroded. Did you check transponders on 110 & 119?
> 
> You *receiver *is leased not the dish or wiring or multiswitch which is warranteed for 90 days (unless you have the protection plan). That is why they are charging you. You could take the PP now and they will only charge you $19.99 I believe for the service visit.
> 
> ...


But with cars there are lemon laws and and in real estate there are warranties of habitibility -- but we are not talking about real estate and cars. We are talking about television: specifically comparing DirecTV to cable, and cable doesn't charge for service calls when their equipment fails, but DirecTv does -- and a fairly substantial amount. This is why I advise potential customers to choose cable and skip DirecTV: lousy customer service and crazy contracts. I laugh at the new DirecTV ads that claim DirecTVs customer service superiority. They don't have local offices, they have to outsource all of their service to mostly unqualified IC's, and burden the customer with the cost to keep their equipment running. DirecTV requires the purchase of additional insurance or expensive service calls whereas cable does not. Cable wins this battle hands down.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

incog-neato said:


> Well, all those channels are on 110 or 119 sat. Seems like either your dish went out of alignment or you have a bad LNB or multiswitch or maybe your connectors are corroded. Did you check transponders on 110 & 119?


Exactly what I was thinking -- I went to the test channels and the correct voltage was reported for the 110 and 119 sats. I am thinking about connecting my HR10 to it -- (it is currently on an oval 3 lnb dish) -- do I connect it to the "slim" sat with or without the B dongles ?? If I connect it and get the channels, I can at least rule out the satellite dish as the issue.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

jfelbab said:


> TW doesn't charge for service calls here. Problem is that their DVR is a steaming POS. I have them out every month or two replacing my DVR's. Their techs are clueless as well. I long for the days that I had a clear southern exposure and TiVo. Now I am stuck with TW.


Just curious, will the TivoHD work on with TW in your area? I don't have one, but perhaps it would be a viable solution. (I do know there are known issues with SDV )


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

shibby191 said:


> So with DirecTV you pay $169 up front and no monthly fees (at most a $5 monthly programming mirror fee if this is your 2nd or greater receiver, no monthly if it's your only one).
> 
> Or pay at least $14 a month with cable.
> 
> ...


Add a second HR21 to the equation and don't forget the mandatory HD-ACCESS fee...then i think the advantage goes to cable.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Finally, I do remember a reputable poster (that likes the HR21) indicating that there was a batch of LNB's that would overheat and fail. I think that might be my problem. If so, why should I have to pay for a service call to fix their defective product?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

parzec said:


> specifically comparing DirecTV to cable, and cable doesn't charge for service calls when their equipment fails,


As noted, yes they do. And they charge a lot. Perhaps you are lucky that for some reason your local cable system does not (and that is rare) but standard cable charges is $40 for the truck roll and $60-80/hr to actually do any work. All of them do around here...Charter, Comcast and Time Warner.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

parzec said:


> Add a second HR21 to the equation and don't forget the mandatory HD-ACCESS fee...then i think the advantage goes to cable.


Not even close.

Cable: $14+ *per HD DVR* So 2 of them I'm paying $28 a month just for the DVR before any programming. With DirecTV that would be $5 a month for just the second one. I'll still make out like a bandit after a year with DirecTV even if I somehow paid full price up front for 2 DVRs.

HD Access Fee - And cable doesn't? Please. DirecTV's HD access fee is cheaper then any of the 3 big cable companies around here. Charter it's a $5 fee just to be able to record HD on the DVR and then $10 for the HD package.

Again, maybe you are one of the lucky few with a great cable system. But you are indeed lucky.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

parzec said:


> If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working?


 So how long do you think they should be responsible for the wind that blows and misaligns you dish -- of the stuff that gets built south of you that blocks your view? I would agree that if they installed the dish, and it's only been two months they ought to be responsible, (assuming that alignment -- or something else related to their installation -- is the issue) but the position that they're responsible for everything is nonsense. Oh, BTW it won't fly with your cable company either. It think you'll find that they'll bear the cost for things that are they're fault.


> I wonder when DirecTV will finally get lapped by the feds for their shady business practices.


So which laws or regulations do you think they're in violation of?


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

tucsonbill said:


> So how long do you think they should be responsible for the wind that blows and misaligns you dish -- of the stuff that gets built south of you that blocks your view?


As long as I am under contract to pay for the service it is their responsibility to ensure that the signal is received by the dish they installed. For example, if a tree falls down and snaps the Cable TV off the utility pole, or if squirrles chew up the cable -- the cable company has no issue coming out to repair the problem for free. DirecTV has chosen their signal delivery model and should be completely responsible for its integrity at least for the duration of any contract for service. If they don't want to pay to keep their infrastructure up and running they should get out of this business.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

parzec said:


> As long as I am under contract to pay for the service it is their responsibility to ensure that the signal is received by the dish they installed. For example, if a tree falls down and snaps the Cable TV off the utility pole, or if squirrles chew up the cable -- the cable company has no issue coming out to repair the problem for free. DirecTV has chosen their signal delivery model and should be completely responsible for its integrity at least for the duration of any contract for service. If they don't want to pay to keep their infrastructure up and running they should get out of this business.


The problem with this logic is that the line from the pole to your house belongs to the cable company and they have to keep that line working but with Directv while you might be leasing the recievers you actually own the dish and switch not lease. An example of this is if you ever were to cancel your service they would want the leased receivers back but they never want the dish back its yours to keep even though you no longer have their service for you own the dish.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

parzec said:


> As long as I am under contract to pay for the service it is their responsibility to ensure that the signal is received by the dish they installed. For example, if a tree falls down and snaps the Cable TV off the utility pole, or if squirrles chew up the cable -- the cable company has no issue coming out to repair the problem for free. DirecTV has chosen their signal delivery model and should be completely responsible for its integrity at least for the duration of any contract for service. If they don't want to pay to keep their infrastructure up and running they should get out of this business.


The cable company will only repair it for free if the issue is outide your house, if they determine the issue is inside the house in wiring or devices you will get charged a service call fee unless you have their wiring protection plan.

the last time I had issues with their cable modem that was leased I had 3 choices.

1. I could wait and they will snail mail me a replacement modem for shipping costs but no afdditional charge for the service

2. have a technician come out and replace the modem for a 79.00 service call free

3. I could take the modem to the local outlet, give them the leased one back and buy a replacement, the local outlets do not stock leased modem replacement.

Directv will replace the leased unit for shipping and handling if you are outside the 90 warrenty or for free if you have the protection plan. So they cover their equipment, if it is the dish or splitter - well that is CPE and fixed at your cost.


----------



## jbitzer (Oct 2, 2004)

I actually have had the same experience with DTV. I too have a HR21 with some issues where the unit will lock up/freeze. I called DTV yesterday which is about my 3rd call on the same issue. They gave me much of the same $79 for a service call or $199 to replace the unit.

The difference is (and DTV knows this) contract or no contract as a customer you are free to go somewhere else. I basically told the DTV rep on the phone if they aren't going to fix the issue then I will certainly go to FIOS or Comcast (both of which are available in my area). The end result is they are coming out Monday with a replacement HR21 and if necessary will replace the box. This is being done at no cost.

When you call DTV don't feel you don't have a leg to stand on because you have a contact. Be ready to leave for someone else if necessary. They know they have you but are still required to provide the service problem free. 

As far as the contract goes, I have two things to say on this topic. The first is a contact is a two way agreement. You agree to stay a customer and pay the monthly fee for the length of the contract and DTV also agrees to provide the service you agreed to. If they change the service, drop channels, equipment isn't working, they are not holding to their side of the contract and it would be difficult to argue that leaving DTV after giving them ample opportunity to resolve the issue that you have breached your side of the agreement.

Secondly, I'm sure the contract has some early termination fee written into it. It's high enough to deter any common person who doesn't want to part with a few hundred dollars to stick to the original agreement. However there does come a time when looking at the cost benefits when it makes sense to go elsewhere. If say you had a competitor waiving fees/costs totaling the same termination fee it might make economic sense to part ways with DTV for better service.

In addition to the termination fee of a contact (while I don't endorse this practice but it is up to the individual) DTV can't very well come into your house while you are sleeping and take the termination fee themselves. In most cases it is up to the subscriber to pay the fee or not. If it comes to this I have had experience where a company will 'negotiate' the termination fee. For example, if the termination fee was $175 and you decided to go elsewhere and they may be inclined to let you off the hook at $100 or some other arbitrary number. But they key is try and work with DTV because they will certainly not negotiate with someone who has been very abrasive with all of the reps and difficult to work with.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

FYI that the HR21 is a leased unit. They aren't going to charge you $199 to replace it. They'll ship you a new one for shipping cost of $19 or charge you a service call if you need someone to actually replace it for you. Both would be free if you have the protection plan.

You can of course negotiate further.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

jbitzer said:


> I actually have had the same experience with DTV. I too have a HR21 with some issues where the unit will lock up/freeze. I called DTV yesterday which is about my 3rd call on the same issue. They gave me much of the same $79 for a service call or $199 to replace the unit.
> 
> The difference is (and DTV knows this) contract or no contract as a customer you are free to go somewhere else. I basically told the DTV rep on the phone if they aren't going to fix the issue then I will certainly go to FIOS or Comcast (both of which are available in my area). The end result is they are coming out Monday with a replacement HR21 and if necessary will replace the box. This is being done at no cost.
> 
> ...


Thing to remember - they don't have to "come into your house while you are sleeping and take the termination fee themselves" all they have to do is file it with the credit reporting services as an issue with your account.


----------



## tpdkrau (Mar 26, 2007)

I 'upgraded' to an HR-21 in February. The D* tech stayed until 9:30 PM on a Saturday evening in a snowstorm to installed a slimline dish.

I found that signal strengths on 103c were not good (50s-60s) from the beginning and in early May I had no signal at all on 119. Another D* tech came out about 75 days after the initial install, relocated the dish and now all my signals are in the 90s and above. 

No charge for the service call. 

I can't complain about D* service, but the terms of the contract are certainly written to favor the provider. Nobody has to sign their contract or take their service.

The HR-21 interface is no match for the DirecTiVo, but it offers features that D* will never incorporate into the old DirecTiVos.

I think if WGN had been available through FIOS in my area when I upgraded I might have gone with FIOS and an HD TiVo with cable cards, but in general D* has done pretty well for me.


----------



## jbitzer (Oct 2, 2004)

Just a follow-up on my earlier post...

I was told that to replace the unit since it was beyond 90 days would be $199.99 and not just shipping. I agree I think its ridiculous to call it a lease and won't simply swap the equipment when problems arise.

The whole point about my post was simply not to let DirecTV hold you hostage because you are in a contract. It was not about letting them take you through collections.

DirecTV will be out today to look at the HR21 and determine if there are any issues with the receiver. Strange though...I have this HR21 and an R15 and there is a night and day difference between how these two units respond. I spend half the time waiting for the HR21 to respond after pressing any of the buttons.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

jbitzer said:


> Just a follow-up on my earlier post...
> 
> I was told that to replace the unit since it was beyond 90 days would be $199.99 and not just shipping. I agree I think its ridiculous to call it a lease and won't simply sway the equipment when problems arise.


Outrageous. FYI, I filed a complaint with the BBB and have posted the link for anyone else that has problems with D*:

http://www.labbb.org/BBBWeb/Forms/Business/CompanyReportPage_Expository.aspx?CompanyID=81000357

Contrary to the JD Powers ratings, the BBB stats paint a very different picture of DirecTV and its business practices/customer service.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

You've been misinformed. If that specific unit shows as LEASED on your bill they have to replace it for just the shipping charges if it is bad. If they feel it might be a signal, wiring or dish issue they would insist on a service call ($79.95) first (free if you had the PP). If you, er, make sure it is DEAD they won't send a service visit and will ship you a new one but the problem still might not be the box itself.

HOWEVER if it is marked as OWNED and then you're SOL. The only way it would be marked as OWNED was if you had an HR10-250 and had it replaced under the protection plan. If you cancelled the PP after you replaced it you'd be out o' luck.

Final option is take the PP, wait the 30 days waiting period and call. Then everything is free.



jbitzer said:


> Just a follow-up on my earlier post...
> 
> I was told that to replace the unit since it was beyond 90 days would be $199.99 and not just shipping. I agree I think its ridiculous to call it a lease and won't simply swap the equipment when problems arise.
> 
> ...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

jbitzer said:


> Just a follow-up on my earlier post...
> 
> I was told that to replace the unit since it was beyond 90 days would be $199.99 and not just shipping. I agree I think its ridiculous to call it a lease and won't simply swap the equipment when problems arise.


Basically you got a dumb CSR. Just call back and get a better one. Sucks yes.

Unless it's actually marked as owned as noted above. Check your bill and see if you have a "lease fee" or "additional receiver fee". If you have additional receiver fee then it's marked as owned and that's your problem with getting it replaced for free.

If you don't have the protection plan are you then paying for the service call for them coming out? I'd just get the protection plan for a year (about the same amount of money) and that way you'll get the receiver replaced for free anyway, even if it is owned.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

When I lived at home we had two HR10-250s and a DirectTivo. Mine died about 2 months before I was going to move out so I didn't not bother to replace it. Maybe 6 months later my dad's HR10-250 was failing. They wanted him to sign a 2 year deal. Pay I think $100 for the install of the new dish and then lease the replacement boxes. Considering we paid $1000 x 2 for the HR10-250 and 299 for the DirectTivo we thought they could do better by us. No consideration at all for our years of $100+ a month bills and 2500+ of equipment we bought. We did get I think around 300 in service credit once. 

The original 3 boxes we owned but, two were junk. He said ok well if you can't do better then that I am leaving for FIOS TV as soon as it comes to the area. 

A few months later he got FIOS TV installed and called to cancel. They wanted to give him all kinds of deals and things then. Free install, free movie packages etc. He said too late stick it.

I too agree that if I am leasing it they should just give me a new one when it dies. Why should I have to pay to replace some crappy box I leased from them when it fails. I had at 3 HR10-250s fail (I was on my second one when it died). One I think might have just be the HD. The other two seemed to have more serious issues.

I have leased only one car in my life but, even then it had a warranty. Warranty was not extra. If the engine blew up and I did proper maintance they would replace the engine. If I hit a pot hole and bent a rim I was on my own (or would have to go through Ins).

Why should I have to pay for some protection plan? On a cell phone I can sort of understand. People drop them and stuff. But, if it sits on a shelf it shouldn't fail so easily. I don't expect them to reaim my dish every month but, when it is clear it is their box why should I have to pay. I don't own it its THEIRS. 



I guess that is why it is a lease instead of a rental. On a rental they would have to fix / replace it at their cost.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

jcondon said:


> I too agree that if I am leasing it they should just give me a new one when it dies. Why should I have to pay to replace some crappy box I leased from them when it fails. I had at 3 HR10-250s fail (I was on my second one when it died). One I think might have just be the HD. The other two seemed to have more serious issues.
> 
> I have leased only one car in my life but, even then it had a warranty. Warranty was not extra. If the engine blew up and I did proper maintance they would replace the engine. If I hit a pot hole and bent a rim I was on my own (or would have to go through Ins).
> 
> ...


You're missing the point that some have made. They *do* replace leased boxes for free or at most shipping. The original poster just got a bad CSR that didn't know anything. It is their exact policy to replace any bad leased equipment.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> You're missing the point that some have made. They *do* replace leased boxes for free or at most shipping. The original poster just got a bad CSR that didn't know anything. It is their exact policy to replace any bad leased equipment.


One or two posters said he SHOULD get it for $19. Others have said they too were told to pay $199 + 19. My point stands.

If one leases it for 2 years DirecTV should replace the boxes every month if need be for free. DirecTV owns it and is leasing it the customer who is locked in for two years. Don't want to be responsible for crappy equipment? Go back to letting us buy it where we OWN it and don't have to pay a lease / rent every month.

As for the dish being blown out of alignment.. I had DirecTV I think for about 8 years. I had the round single satelite dual dish and then the tripple LNB dish. Not once did it ever get so far out of alignment that it would not work. I think ONCE I did adjust it and got better signal strength but, was more I was up there installing an OTA antenna then anything else. Grant it I am not in the midwest where they probably get more wind then in NY. I had it mounted from day one with a chimbney strap which probably helped. Along with the fact I rewired the house once and installed an OTA antenna. Each of the times I was up there I at least tightened the bolts.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

jcondon said:


> Others have said they too were told to pay $199 + 19. My point stands.


Already explained multiple times. CLUELESS CSR and nothing more. Call back. Sucks yes but it is what it is.


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

parzec said:


> A couple of months ago I paid around $169 to lease a HR21 ("paid to lease" -- this is the first advantage cable has over satellite) and have the "slim" dish installed. As of a couple of weeks ago, I lost a few channels (74 UHD, 79 HDN, 415 Once, 438 HITN and 455 CTV9) get the searching for signal message. I called DirecTV, went through all of their troubleshooting lists twice, once with the computer and a second tme with a live rep -- unplug, reset, check cables, check for obsturction, tune to test channels, etc. and after going through all successfully, was told a service call would be required -- AT THE COST OF $79.99 !!!! If I am leasing the equipment and am under contract to pay for service, shouldn't it be their responsibility to keep the service working? Anyway, Time-Warner doesn't charge a dime for service calls and you don't have to pay upfront for the right to lease. I wonder when DirecTV will finally get slapped by the feds for their shady business practices. Until they clean up their act, I recommend that people steer clear of this company.


* You cvould go here ,*


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

unclebrownie said:


> * You cvould go here ,*


I went there and counted 28 HD channels and I seriously doubt they are all free, like HBO and Showtime. What a load of BS. LOL


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

jimb726 said:


> I went there and counted 28 HD channels and I seriously doubt they are all free, like HBO and Showtime. What a load of BS. LOL


I think free HD means that you can get HD locals with the basic analog cable pack without paying anything like an "HD ACCESS" fee. Here in charlotte, lifeline cable is $9.99 which includes HD QAM local channels at no additional cost. With the TurdBird, you have to pay at least $39.99 -- $9.99 plus the lowest base package (family $29.99) --if you just want locals in HD. So in this scenario, D* is 4x as much as Time-Warner.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

parzec said:


> I think free HD means that you can get HD locals with the basic analog cable pack without paying anything like an "HD ACCESS" fee. Here in charlotte, lifeline cable is $9.99 which includes HD QAM local channels at no additional cost. With the TurdBird, you have to pay at least $39.99 -- $9.99 plus the lowest base package (family $29.99) --if you just want locals in HD. So in this scenario, D* is 4x as much as Time-Warner.


I understand what you are saying but if you look at the ad, it specifically says premium and sports. That to me doesnt indicate base subscription as their base doesnt include any premiums and of the sports offereing, I didnt see any of those included in the base package either.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

20TIL6 said:


> They can get pretty bold when they have you on the hook for 2 years, can't they?
> 
> Sorry about that. Truly a horrible example of advantage and greed. Pay to lease, problems with service, and a service call charge!
> 
> That's why I will NEVER sign up with a commitment on anything. I'll pay more upfront if I have to, but once they have a commitment contract, their motivation to resolve service issues goes away.


I got a HR20 a few months ago which would not act right. They ended up sending out an "advanced service tech" or something like that out. The guy had to drive about an hour to get to me. I wasn't charged a dime. This is after they had already sent out a normal tech to try to solve the problem. Both times were service calls and I was not charged for either.


----------

